# plants



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

I was wondering what kind of plants to use i like the look of live plants and dont know whta kind i should use im only 14 and own 2 reds and 2 brandtii and i wanna knwo what kind of live plants tehy each like teh reeds are in a 55 and the bradntii is in a 40. thanks for your help!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

I would suggest using plants that originate from the south american water due to it bein natural for them and can help with the balance of PH


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

First of all welcome to this site, D









Piranha's usually don't like very bright light (it makes them feel exposed and vulnerable), so not all plants are suitable for a piranha tank.
Plants that do well with low light levels are Anubias, Java Fern, Java Moss or Cryptocoryne species. Sword Plants and Vallisneria (grass-like plant) require more light, and are tougher to keep alive.

If you want to learn more about aquatic plants, check out this website: http://www.tropica.com/default.asp


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> First of all welcome to this site, D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then warn me cause were friends and are joking around you need to chill out he was at my house when i wrote it and i did stay on topic i gave him advice 
you dont joke around with ur friends? harsh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha98 said:


> you dont joke around with ur friends?[snapback]1069703[/snapback]​


If I could always see who are friends on-line and who are not, what is joking and what is not, I'd be a psychic - and then I'd definitely have better things to do than working as a mod on some fish website...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks alot for your help jad and yes piranha98 is my friend he lives up the street from me it ok i no hes joking.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

no body is helping you out on this ne more i like bananas plants plant them


----------

